# uniform help....



## twinxsta (Oct 26, 2008)

any help with attention to sizing of a judogi or jiujitsugi...whatever...basically i'm looking into joining a jiu-jitsu school....and need help looking for a uniform...websites...prices...size help would be great.....i'm 6ft 240lbs and between 36-40 waist in inches...please check out my post in the japanese martial arts section....


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2008)

Your school will probably sell one or more styles of uniform, and may not require one for the first several classes.  They'll be able to help you with sizing, as well.

Generally, gi or uniform sizes are based on height, with some adjustment for weight.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2008)

Uniform sizes vary slightly to greatly depending on what company or brand you buy from, and there are dozens of brands out there now.

Ask your school which brand they use and they can help you out.

AoG


----------

